# question about alternator and battery wit air ride



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright I'm puting air ride kit together for my mark3 vr and I might run 2 compressors or maybe just one but I don't know if I'm gonna have enought altenator power to power it, I run 2 sets of hids for fogs and headlights, and 3 amps for my system with stock alternator and battery, can I get a larger alternator or should I run an extra battery? Please help me out


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

always a safe bet to get a good optima battery, i drained my cheapo oem battery several times before i became fed up with it.
optima has help up great







, bigger Alt would be nice as well like you said.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

The simple answer is to leave your lights and system off when filling your bags, and not play with the switches at night or when bumping.
Better battery is always recommended, as well as a "Big 3" upgrade. You can get a higher output alt as well if you really think it is required.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

yea ill definatly get a bigger battery, how uc does a higher output aternatr go for haha?


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubb98gti)*

Bump..
Anyone know where I can get a vr high outpuy alternator? Or get mine rewound to like 200amp? I'm gonna run a viair 400c compressor so that's like a 30 amp draw for one compressor and ij wanted to do 2 of them but my system already draws a lot so I'm probably def gonna need the alternator atleast 200a


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubb98gti)*

i have a optima red and 120amp new alternator and i have 2 480c compressors and oem hids and other electronics,2 amps, 2 subs, 4 gauges ps2 door poppers etc, 
i just ran the power from battery seperate for system and , seperate for air, when u bump the system dont play with the switches and u should be fine, just dont go crazy with turning everything on at the same time


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Sounds good, ill have to get an optima then, I'm. Eithiert gonna run 1 400c or 2 400 c compressors haven't really decided yet though I think 2 would be better but 1 might be fine


----------

